# Possibility of podcasts detailing UNIX/FreeBSD history?



## retrogamer (Aug 3, 2014)

I thought I would bring this up, as I recently listened to the full run of Carl Malamud's Geek of the Week podcasts.  http://town.hall.org/radio/Geek/  These are being used as examples of prior art in the EFF and Adam Carolla's efforts to invalidate some of Personal Audio's patents.  https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130 ... orks.shtml  They were quite informative to me, as someone born in the 80's, anyway.  At the same time, I've also enjoyed reading Rudd Canaday's blog, especially as it relates to his time at Bell Labs.  http://ruddcanaday.com/blog/

So, what this brings me to, is this:  A lot of people involved with the early days of UNIX and the early days of BSD are getting older, and chances to interview them will become more limited.  As much as I enjoy TWIT, BSDTalk, BSD Now, etc. style podcasts, it seems to me interview-style podcasts that documented a lot of the history that could gradually be lost would be worthwhile. As far as I know, no one is producing content like that at the moment.  Just a random thought I had, I have no clue as to how many people aside from me would enjoy something like this.  I know you could say "Why don't you do it?", but I'm just a FreeBSD user, not at all qualified to undertake something like this, so I thought I'd just throw it out there.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 3, 2014)

I think that is a good idea, there are plenty of books with early unix history, but it would be nice to have it 'straight from the horses mouth', from those that actually got us to where we are today. 
(Likewise, I am just a user, who tries helping out where I can, in the true spirit of FOSS.)


----------

